# Do you bother cleaning the vehicle



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Winter around these parts is a real beatch trying to keep the work vehicle looking respectable.

Who doesn't bother? 
Who does? 
And if you do, how and how often.

Me? I have a white vehicle that REALLY shows the road salt and other filth. Personally I think a customer will feel more comfortable with someone who obviously cares about keeping the van/truck clean. 

When I get home after a particularly sloppy drive, I hose the van down, and it seems I am doing a quick wash more often this winter. Takes me about 15 minutes to quickly wash the crud off.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Exterior yes! Interior, not so much


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh FORGET the interior.

Reminds me, gotta get some tint for the windows :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

All the time. IMHO is shows you care about the details and just presents a professional immage. Which reminds me, she needs a wash.....


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Oh FORGET the interior.
> 
> Reminds me, gotta get some tint for the windows :thumbup:


Too tired to do anything with the inside. Spilled some coffee on the passenger side floor the other day, the next day I had a little coffee ice rink!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Couple times a week in the winter I stop at the fifty center and get all the crap off, the inside, only when I have to take SWMBO somewhere so I don't have to listen to the squawking.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

"She Who Must Be Obeyed" !?!?!

You *ARE* a masochist ! :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Yes. At least once a week. regardless of the weather. I drive a nice Black Chevy Z71 that looks awesome clean and like crap dirty. The interior? I try, but Im not gonna lie. Sometimes it doesnt alway get what it deserves.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> "She Who Must Be Obeyed" !?!?!
> 
> You *ARE* a masochist ! :thumbup:


I was just trying to figure that out! Even asked MY Wenderfull.....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was just trying to figure that out! Even asked MY Wenderfull.....


You also married a Wonderful Wendy ??? 

Glad to hear God re-used the template, but let's not allow them in the same room, they may decide who puts up with more crap, and the loser would be US !


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Pet peve of mine, had a competitor ask me, how do you keep your truck so clean. :huh: "I CLEAN THE PHUCKING TRUCK". Is that so hard? My question is how do you even get paint there?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I got an unlimited wash type deal at a local carwash for 20/month...go as many times as I like. Really, a nice deal for the winter time - I stop in almost every time it stops snowing...which isn't that often around here


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I'm usually pretty diligent about keeping the interior and exterior clean. I think it helps to keep me in a positive attitude


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I hate dirty trucks and I really hate missing hub caps. This time of year around here there are some monster pot holes out there and I've already had a few trucks come back to the shop missing hub's. I found a great wheel cover company that will deliver covers very cheap.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I hate dirty trucks and I really hate missing hub caps. This time of year around here there are some monster pot holes out there and I've already had a few trucks come back to the shop missing hub's. I found a great wheel cover company that will deliver covers very cheap.


My van is the worst for losing a hub cap occasionally. Major pet peeve too.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My truck would put Sanford and Sons to shame.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> and I've already had a few trucks come back to the shop missing spinners


:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's two shots of a fellow hanger's "traveling filing system". 

My van ain't no operating room, but it ain't no rat's nest either.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^I always "loved' that look........ :no:^^^


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> You also married a Wonderful Wendy ???
> 
> Glad to hear God re-used the template, but let's not allow them in the same room, they may decide who puts up with more crap, and the loser would be US !



I'm so glad you inadvertently explained this. Been wondering


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry Paradigmzz,

At first I used "The Wonderful Wendy" when referring to my wife on the Internet (got sick and tired of people dissing their spouses in public), and then it was just "The WW", now I've shortened it in speech even more to "The Wenderful".

Those who know me, understand, and those who have met her, completely agree. They have great admiration and pity for her.


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

We wash trucks every week, inside out.:thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Here's two shots of a fellow hanger's "traveling filing system".
> 
> My van ain't no operating room, but it ain't no rat's nest either.


 I bought a plastic filing box with the envelopes with metal hangers for a drawer in it to put all my receipts in, and sell sheets. My dash is covered with fan decks though, and a beware the dog sign.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

But S.L.,

Where would *YOU* file a 3/8" box wrench, a tooth brush, and a Holy Bible?

(we should have a contest to see who can identify the most items in those pix that are not NORMALLY associated with paint/wallcovering )


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> But S.L.,
> 
> Where would YOU file a 3/8" box wrench, a tooth brush, and a Holy Bible?
> 
> (we should have a contest to see who can identify the most items in those pix that are not NORMALLY associated with paint/wallcovering )


First thing I noticed was the disc golf disc....

Sent from my PC36100 using Paint Talk


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

Have to keep a semi-descent looking work vehicle. I wash mine about once every week or two.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbup::yes::thumbup::yes:Yes I clean my vehicle.

Very impressive thread...

Can I suggest ideas for another thread?

1) Do you take a shower or bath more than once a week?

2) Do you clean your sprayers?

3) Do you clean your brushes at least once a week?

4) How often do you wash your clothes?

hahaha...It's all good bud!..I hope you can take a joke!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Impressed & amazed


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

down right hilarious and pathalogical!


in the second photo I love the reflection of all of the loose change.

Keep those photos coming.....that sure takes the bite out of be'n bitchy!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

My truck will be getting some paint soon. I have REALLY been getting all the mechanical and suspension right before I put in the effort to clean up the outside like it should be. It isn't terrible now, but has some spots of primer on it. I try to wash it every once in a while.. my trailer I keep clean.. bet your ass.


----------



## dmpri (Dec 29, 2010)

Today was spring cleaning at our place. All foremen at the shop on volunteer basis. Whoever shows up gets the new, good equipment. Trucks completely emptied, blown out with compressor, inventoried and restocked. Now, we are ready for the season..


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is an impressive sight!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good way to start the year out! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice. 

Great looking site. Are you Dennis?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope basco doesn't see this.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

dmpri said:


> Today was spring cleaning at our place. All foremen at the shop on volunteer basis. Whoever shows up gets the new, good equipment. Trucks completely emptied, blown out with compressor, inventoried and restocked. Now, we are ready for the season..


Very impressive! I only have one truck at this point, and it is long over due for some TLC (cleaned inside and out, and a royal purple oil change for that 7.3 diesel!). Good idea :notworthy:


----------



## dmpri (Dec 29, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I hope basco doesn't see this.


Not sure who basco is? Guy that keeps his truck really clean?


----------



## dmpri (Dec 29, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Great looking site. Are you Dennis?


thanks for the compliment. dennis is my dad. father/son business. he had a company on the west coast for a while, but we opened this company in 2004. he is going to be retiring at the end of the year, so lots of transitions going on right now..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

*dmpri*

Very nice looking set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dmpri said:


> Not sure who basco is? Guy that keeps his truck really clean?


No. Guy who doesn't think it's possible to build a successful paint contracting business without an ocean of start up capital. Did you guys start that way or did you do it on a shoestring and build smart?

Also, did it take a major recruitment of investors or a stock sell off to purchase the equipment shown above?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

dmpri said:


> thanks for the compliment. dennis is my dad. father/son business. he had a company on the west coast for a while, but we opened this company in 2004. he is going to be retiring at the end of the year, so lots of transitions going on right now..


I'm about 60 minutes north of you and bid some RI work from time to time. I used to spend my summers in Newport when I was younger. We should grab a coffee one of these days.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Watch out dmpri. Its a trap. :jester:


Oh and I make my helper clean my van at least once a week. I use so many tools being a full service shop that I couldn't find anything if I didn't. Hopefully the budget will allow me another van, and a trailer as we grow.


----------



## dmpri (Dec 29, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> No. Guy who doesn't think it's possible to build a successful paint contracting business without an ocean of start up capital. Did you guys start that way or did you do it on a shoestring and build smart?
> 
> Also, did it take a major recruitment of investors or a stock sell off to purchase the equipment shown above?




Didn't take alot of cash...but we did start with quite a bit of experience, just in a new territory. We have had more than our fair share of growing pains from quick growth. We got really lucky and hooked up with a terrific consultant too...


----------



## dmpri (Dec 29, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm about 60 minutes north of you and bid some RI work from time to time. I used to spend my summers in Newport when I was younger. We should grab a coffee one of these days.




Would be great. Love to meet with non-competing contractors. Always learn a lot that way..providence this week?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

dmpri said:


> Would be great. Love to meet with non-competing contractors. Always learn a lot that way..providence this week?


Sure. I'll pm my cell.


----------

